# Sickly mantis



## mikaila31 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the first time any of my mantis have acted strange. My female chinese preying mantis won't move around. She just sits where you put her and all her legs are splad out. Her body rests on the ground and she won't crawl around at all. Please help=(.


----------



## Ian (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello,

Do you know if she is an adult? Where did you originally find her not moving?

Also, some photos would be of great help.


----------



## mikaila31 (Sep 25, 2006)

She is a adult. Yesterday i noticed she wasn't really useing one of her legs, it could bend and everything. But she just kept is straight out. I got home from school about 30 minuets ago. She was lying on the bottom of her cage, she bearly moves now even when you pic her up. But she still is breathing, i offered her food and water but she won't take either one.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 25, 2006)

Your chinese mantis looks sick. It is early Fall so she is not dying due to old age. Afraid she might not hang on for too long. Sorry...


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2006)

There is no hope now. Might as well put her into the freezer to end it. She will not recover.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 25, 2006)

i always put my mantids outside when there this sick at least they can be free in there last days


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

> i always put my mantids outside when there this sick at least they can be free in there last days


Not doing that with any exotic species are you?


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 26, 2006)

lol no just with my chinese and europeans i know better than to let out any exotic species.


----------

